# XD45 impression



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

just got back from the dealer and finally held an xd 4" and a 5" and then the glock 36

i have read about the differences and was surprised about how it felt
i was considering the glock 30 or 36 or xd45 in 4" or 5"

well - now it is down to the 4" or 5"


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I held a Glock 30 "Compact" up next to a XD45 "Compact" 4" the other day...

SAME size... And the fit/finish on the XD was far superior.

My XD45 4" Service (full grip), may soon become a "C" model... with the 10-round carry mag, and 3 "back-ups" in the 13 round dimension. Then, I'm actually considering trading my mini-tack-driver XD9SC for a XD45 Tactical that will get "the works"... or just spring for a SA "Loaded" 1911-A1.

I tend to carry the 4" XD45 more often than the XD9SC, with the only drawback being grip print... With the shorter grips of the "C"... Why carry a 9mm???

Don't get me wrong. I LOVE my XD9SC, but it's sitting in the closet, and I'm carrying either the Kel-Tec P-3AT, or the 4" XD45...

Might be a sweet-shooting XD9SC for sale soon the Central FL...

JW


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

JeffWard said:


> Don't get me wrong. I LOVE my *XD40*, but it's sitting in the *safe*, and I'm carrying either the Kel-Tec P-3AT, or the *XD9SC *...


I edited your post because it's pretty much the same way I feel. I may end up selling the .40 to fund a Buckmark, although it won't be as sweet as yours.

I'd love to get my hands on a XD45C, but with ammo prices the way they are, I'd never be able to afford to shoot it.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

"just spring for a SA "Loaded" 1911-A1."

just spring?

the way I see it with the economics the way they are today why get a 1911?
save the $$$ for the ammo!


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

My new (finally after a year of nagging a friend to hire me cuz this position is perfect for me to make serious cash in) job... should allow me a little more ammo budget, and discretionary spending on new toys (ie 1911-A1 Loaded).

I'm a perfectionist. The perfect collection for me does not include LOTS of guns, but instead the best possible gun for each purpose. Currently, in my budget, and eventually as the budget grows... perfect period.

I see (personally), the XD45 "C" 4" as the "perfect" IWB carry gun.

Yes... 9mm is plenty... but 45ACP has never been considered "less effective" than a 9mm. 10+1 of 45, or 10+1 of 9mm? 1" more barrel? I'll choose 45ACP.

I won't carry a 3" 45ACP until one achieves the reliability of a 4" XD.

For a range gun, as I'm a range accuracy perfectionist too, I'm considering the 1911-A1 Loaded. I really like the XD platform, but to build a XD to 1911-A1 Loaded accuracy capability, the XD gets MORE expensive than the "Loaded"... and arguably still not as "perfect" for a nail driver. The ultmate accuracy potential for the 1911 is greater than that of the XD... Like making a "race truck"... The XD is superior for defense/carry, and the 1911-A1 id superior for accuracy in a non-life-threatening scenario.

My evolving list of "Perfect" task-specific guns?

Pocket-Carry (extreme concelment): P-3AT w/ Armalaser, back-up mag.
IWB-Carry: XD45C 4", Trijicons, Shorter "C" frame, SA Trigger Job, Pearce Grip Extension, 13-round back up mag. 
Nail-Driver Range-Queen: Springfield Armory Loaded Target 1911-A1 (future tweaks... TBD but likely at 3.0-3.5# Trigger)
http://springfield-armory.com/assets/pdf/SPRINGFIELD_Book_armory_PI9132LP.pdf

Why Springfield for the 1911??? I already have a goooood relationship with their custom shop (all the work done on my XD). It is lifetime warranteed. I like the "options" that come standard on the gun. It's already 75-80% "there"...

Yes... I'm considering all 45 ACP... (and a little .380)

JW


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

cool
thanks for the info

maybe the perfect ankle gun would be the xd9


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I just got a new 4" XD service 45, and I shot it the first time on Thur. I like it - but since the gun is new - the trigger is obviously heavier than on the rental I shot in Jan (which probably has at least 10k rounds thru it). I plan to send mine off by the end of the summer for the Springfield competition trigger job.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

copycat...

lol

Ask for Dave Williams. He's the Custom Shop guy I've dealt with, on the phone, and for my work. Very nice guy. Very good work.

JW


----------



## Willy D (Jun 5, 2008)

What does the trigger job cost? What are the advantages to it? I read somewhere you can install a non permanent trigger upgrade for like $50.00. What does that involve? 

Sorry for my ignorance on this....I like the trigger feel of the XD(M) but I like my .45...

Just curious..

Willy


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

About $175 from Springfield, and awesome. Go to the website, custom shop, download the worksheet.

Powder River Precision is making the latest rage trigger kit. Permanant mods to your XD void the factory lifetime warrantee, but the PR kit drops in w/ no internal mods, and is very good. Ask Propellerhead.

I contacted PR. $46 for the kit. $25 install if you send the gun (plus shipping). Don't quote me, ask them. Awesome video on the Powder River Precision site. i'm sending off both my XD45C and my XD9SC next week.

JW


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 17, 2008)

I installed the powder river safety lever + overtravel stop myself, and it's pretty easy. the only part you can mess up is the overtravel stop. Both are completely removable, should you need any service work. Depending on how you fit your travel stop, you can have very little trigger movement. I have a little bit of take up, no creep, and almost no overtravel. I just wish the reset would be slightly better.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I wonder how the drop in compares to the competition trigger job from Springfield.


----------



## toolboxluis (Jul 23, 2008)

my wife loves her xd .45 she wishes to carry it ever where but some times is very heavy for her but when we go to the range dame she can hit that target center mass all the time


----------



## Taurus_9mm (Sep 17, 2007)

*I have the 5" Tactical model and have nothing but praise for that pistol. It's accuate, good ergos, no failures to feed, fire or eject. I want to add the 9mm Tac model and the 9mm Subcompact as well to the collection when I have the money. But for now, another AK and AR come first.* :smt023


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Taurus_9mm said:


> *I have the 5" Tactical model and have nothing but praise for that pistol. It's accuate, good ergos, no failures to feed, fire or eject. I want to add the 9mm Tac model and the 9mm Subcompact as well to the collection when I have the money. But for now, another AK and AR come first.* :smt023


Am I missing something? Is there a reason those websites are in every one of your posts? Just curious...

-Jeff-


----------

